# Good buildings that hold up outdoors



## ChaoticRambo (Nov 20, 2010)

Hey guys,

With the completion of the double tracked elevated railroad over the summer, next year the goal is to get some buildings to make the layout look a little better before figuring out how to expand the railroad itself.

I am looking for very sturdy buildings that will hold up in all weather. I am not super finicky about scale, anything between 1:20 to 1:23 should be fine as our railroad is going to be primarily narrow gauge.


The only building we have right now is the Aristo-Craft Passenger Depot (http://www.hobbylinc.com/htm/ari/ari7200.htm). It does not have amazing detail or features, but it looks good, and held up great over the summer.

So what other brands have good all-weather buildings?

Thanks,

Patrick


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

If properly glued at the seams (e.g., Crafters Goop reinforcement), probably the best all weather buildings are the big, heavy (=$$$) Pola structures.


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

If you want buildings that really hold up in all weather, you want these buildings.

Rainbow Ridge Kits 

Now for my famous photograph, courtesy of Tom Rey










Both buildings are 5 years old. Both are the same design. One is wood. One is Precision Board from material sold by Rainbow Ridge (Tom scratch builds his own buildings). Both sat is exactly the same spot for 5 years..in the same spray pattern from the sprinklers...in the same sun position...getting the same environmental...for five years. Quite a difference I'd say.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Yeah, that one from precision board sure went to **** in a hurry.


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Actually, the house on the left looks like what our youth volunteers encounter when they go on an Appalachian Service Project (ASP). These young men and women get good practical knowledge on how to make houses livable again for the low income families in Appalachia. If you still have the house, Mike, you could show it being "blitzed" by a swarm of enthusiastic youth and their adult advisors.









Best, 
David Meashey


----------



## DennisB (Jan 2, 2008)

Most plastic buildings hold up well over time. When I first started in the hobby I bought Piko & Pola kits. That was in 2003 and they are holding up well. Our club has been taking advantage of the discounts from Colorado Model Structures. We are in southwestern Ontario and the heat and humidity is hard on wood buildings. These Colorado buildings can be painted any color or type of paint. I am a satisfied customer and not an agent. Regards, Dennis.


----------



## ChaoticRambo (Nov 20, 2010)

Thanks guys, deffinetly gives me some good ideas on brands. Luckily I am not planning to build an entire town, maybe just 3-5 buildings along the tracks.


----------



## grabnet (Feb 24, 2009)

Posted By Dave Meashey on 14 Dec 2011 05:56 AM 
Actually, the house on the left looks like what our youth volunteers encounter when they go on an Appalachian Service Project (ASP). These young men and women get good practical knowledge on how to make houses livable again for the low income families in Appalachia. If you still have the house, Mike, you could show it being "blitzed" by a swarm of enthusiastic youth and their adult advisors.









Best, 
David Meashey I agree. I live in Tennessee and there are several houses that have gotten this way. My wife demanded a brick home.

tom


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

I have had some POLA buildings out for over 25 years. They are now ready for replacement. I have no complaints. They probably would have lasted longer if they started life in Virginia (past 18 years). The first 5+ years was at 6000 ft. in Denver. They stay out all year, I've never brought them in. They are sturdy enough to stand up under 2+' of wet snow. A couple of times I've had to reglue a couple of joints.


Chuck


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

But the wood one looks exactly like...


----------



## ChaoticRambo (Nov 20, 2010)

Thanks to your suggestions, and after doing a little research on what type of buildings were common for stops on narrow gauge railroads, I have come up with the following selection:

http://www.legacystation.com/cgi-bin/Piko/display_product_PIKO62231_62231-Durango-Water-Tower.html 

http://www.hobbylinc.com/htm/ari/ari7201.htm
http://www.legacystation.com/cgi-bin/Piko/display_product_PIKO62232_62232-Track-Inspection-Shed.html 

http://www.legacystation.com/cgi-bin/Piko/display_product_PIKO62113_62113-Utility-Buildings.html 


Any suggestions from experience with any of these kits of the likes? 


I think these buildings, in addition to my station, would make a good little town for my narrow gauge railroad.


----------

